# Meet Pita



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is my cat, Pita. He is one year old, and about nine months ago I rescued him from a farm; a lady I work with wanted to get rid of the new litter, since there were already about a dozen cats running around. He was the dominant one of the bunch, so I took him. Oh, in case you're wondering I named him Pita initially, because that is what my dad's old cat was named; however after he destroyed the carpeting in the corner of my living room, my bedroom blinds and the bottom of my bedroom door I guess you could say he is aptly named haha. He is obviously a brown tabby. He is full of personality, and his idea of playing is biting/kicking at your hand, arms and feet while intermittently licking you and purring. He regularly kneads me while I am laying down.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a cutie! He also looks like he has a bit of rascal in him.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

marie73 said:


> What a cutie! He also looks like he has a bit of rascal in him.


Yeah, he gets into his fair share of trouble. I have to blockade every closet door(the metal folding/sliding ones) with something heavy otherwise he gets in and drags stuff out from boredom when I am gone. The other day after I threw away a dirty paper plate he knocked the garbage can over :evil:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins just turned six months old. I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

marie73 said:


> My twins just turned six months old. I know exactly what you're talking about.


Yeah he is usually fun to be around. But once in a while, he makes me wonder: why, oh why didn't I take the timid one?  

I like Cleo in your signature; reminds me of Sheba, the cat that was one of my first memories. My aunt raised it, and at about age 15 or so she didn't want to deal with the stomach problems etc. that it had so my dad took care of it until it died at 21. She was still frisky and loving, but died of natural causes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo's my little buddy - she just turned 2 in November. Doesn't like to be touched too much, but she talks and talks to me and likes to be near me. Sheba lived a long life, I'm glad your Dad took her in.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oooh, I want Pita!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Pita is very handsome. You can tell he is king of the house!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Pita sounds like a fiesty little guy. He certainly is good looking :lol: .


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2007)

he is so pretty


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh what a cutie! Is the name what I think it stands for? :lol:

Btw, my mom's husband also has a cat named Pita.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Donaldjr1969 said:


> Oh what a cutie! Is the name what I think it stands for?


I hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

What a cutie! I love tabbys. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Cleo's my little buddy - she just turned 2 in November. Doesn't like to be touched too much, but she talks and talks to me and likes to be near me. Sheba lived a long life, I'm glad your Dad took her in.


Wow, those characteristics must be normal for black cats. My dad's cat also "talked" to me for several minutes at a time haha. She didn't like to be held etc. but she loved falling asleep on your lap, and laying next to you with her paw outstretched and touching you.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

Leazie said:


> Pita sounds like a fiesty little guy. He certainly is good looking :lol: .


Yeah he certainly loves to rough house. It's the funniest thing to see the frustrated and aggravated look on his face as he keeps coming back for more.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Uncle Ben said:


> Wow, those characteristics must be normal for black cats. My dad's cat also "talked" to me for several minutes at a time haha. She didn't like to be held etc. but she loved falling asleep on your lap, and laying next to you with her paw outstretched and touching you.


Cleo isn't a lap cat, but lately she's fallen asleep on my chest twice, and is back to her cute habit of falling asleep with her paws on my face or neck. :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty, glad you rescued him!


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

marie73 said:


> What a cutie! He also looks like he has a bit of rascal in him.


yeah i think so too i recognize the look. you have your hands full there.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Pita is adorable and he sounds like a little handful! I bet he'll be really fun to have around.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Pita is very handsome !!! :heart


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2007)

Janice said:


> Pita is very handsome !!! :heart


That's exactly what the vet assistant said when she checked him out lol.


----------

